# Everlasting Jar



## Humabdos (Jun 14, 2004)

Marked Improved everlasting jar on the front.
 bottom marked Pacific glass co s.f. cal illinois.
 Has large bubbles seam stops short of rim.
 Anyone know how old this is?
 Thanks, Glen


----------



## woody (Jun 14, 2004)

The bottle was patented August 22, 1905.
 The patent date should've been on the lid.


----------



## Humabdos (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks woody! I wish I had the lid[&o]
 Next question: where can I get one?[8|] ???
 Glen


----------



## woody (Jun 14, 2004)

Check your local bottle shows or try eBay.
 Eventually one will show up.


----------

